# الإعدام بالكويت للمسيء للذات الإلهية والنبي!



## اليعازر (3 مايو 2012)

أقر مجلس الأمة الكويتي عقوبة الإعدام لأي مسيء للذات الإلهية والنبي محمد صلى عليه وسلم وزوجاته رضي الله عنهن، وذلك في الجلسة الخاصة للبرلمان الكويتي لتعديل قانون الجزاء بما يسمح بتغليظ عقوبة هذه الإساءات لتصل إلى الإعدام أو السجن المؤبد.

وقد وافق أربعون نائبا على القانون، بينما عارضه ستة نواب هم جميع نواب الشيعة الذين حضروا الجلسة، إضافة إلى النائب الليبرالي محمد الصقر.
واعترض رافضو القانون -لا سيما نواب الشيعة- على عدم شمول القانون لتجريم المسيء للسيدة فاطمة الزهراء رضي الله عنها وآل البيت الكرام، كما اعتبروا أن القانون المطالب بتغليظ العقوبة على الإساءة لزوجات النبي تحديدا فيه مخالفة شرعية حسب رأي النائب صالح عاشور، الذي استند على حد قوله إلى حكم الجلد بثمانين جلدة للمسيء للسيدة عائشة في حادثة الإفك الشهيرة.
ووجه عاشور حديثه لأعضاء مجلس الأمة، قائلا لهم بأنهم جاؤوا بقانون أشد من شريعة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.

وأضاف عاشور بأن هناك من يروج أن الكويت تعيش حرب الردّة، مشددا على أن من يسيء للرسول لا يمثل المجتمع الكويتي.

من جهته طالب النائب السلفي محمد هايف بإعدام غير المسلم مع المسلم، وليس إقرار عقوبة المؤبد عليه في حال أساء للذات الإلهية وللرسول.
وأضاف النائب هايف بأن شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية أكد أن الطعن بعائشة بنت أبي بكر هو طعنٌ بالرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام، مطالبا أيضا بإعدام مدعي النبوة.
الحكومة، وفي أول تعليق لها على القانون، أكدت على لسان وزير الأوقاف جمال شهاب بأنها ستعتمد قانون تغليظ العقوبة، ولن تقوم برفضه وإعادته مرة أخرى للبرلمان.

.


----------



## فادي الكلداني (3 مايو 2012)

لا كرامة ولا حرية ....لا ثقافة ولا علم ...لا اعرف ما دور الشعب من كل هذا؟ الذات الإلهية نفسها لم تقل بقتل من يجرحها ويسبها..وسيكون جزائه يوم يعود اليها ....فكيف يأتي البشر ليضعوا قوانيناً لم يضعها الله...لكنها تخص الله!!

اما الرسول وغيره من الاتباع ...فهم أقل منزلة بالتأكيد..ولا داعي لان نتكلم عن هذا الشيء اساساً ...


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (4 مايو 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> لا كرامة ولا حرية ....لا ثقافة ولا علم ...لا اعرف ما دور الشعب من كل هذا؟ الذات الإلهية نفسها لم تقل بقتل من يجرحها ويسبها..وسيكون جزائه يوم يعود اليها ....فكيف يأتي البشر ليضعوا قوانيناً لم يضعها الله...لكنها تخص الله!!
> 
> اما الرسول وغيره من الاتباع ...فهم أقل منزلة بالتأكيد..ولا داعي لان نتكلم عن هذا الشيء اساساً ...



اسلاميا يا عزيزى كل تلك الجرائم منصوص على عقوبتها فى اية الحرابه 

اما بعيدا عن الاسلام انا لا افهم ما هذا المنطق المقلوب الذى ابتلينا به من الغرب البارد ... يربط الكثيرين من انصار منطقك بين تقدم الغرب علميا و تشريعيا .. هل اذا سبك انت شخصيا انسان الا يعطيك القانون حق مقاضاته بقضية سب وقذف .. اذا لماذا انتصرنا لحق الانسان وتركنا حق الله اذا تعدى عليه شخص 

متى كانت الحريه هى السب .. شىء عجيب من يتبنى ها المنطق .. ولو ان شخصا سب المسيح فى دولنا العربيه لطالبتم بسن قوانين اما اذا كان من يطالب بالقانون مسلم فتعتبر هذا شىء غريب


----------



## The Antiochian (4 مايو 2012)

*يا حبيبي وهل أنتم أمة تفهم بالحوار ؟؟*
*إذا قلنا عن رسولك ابن نجسة وهو من وصف المشركين بالأنجاس استحقينا الإعدام !!!!!*
*إذا قلنا عنه أنه قام بقطع الطرق وهو فعلاً قام بذلك وقال أن رزقه تحت رمحه استحقينا الإعدام !!!!!!!!!*

*قضية السب والقذف هل تصل بك للإعدام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*ألا يسب المسلمون بولس الرسول ليل نهار بل ويسوع نفسه ؟؟ متى طالبنا بإعدامهم ؟؟؟*
*ألا يسب المسلمون اليهود ليل نهار ؟؟؟؟؟ كيف تحللون لأنفسكم فقط هذه الحقوق ؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*أي قمع للحريات هذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هذا ليس إلا ليعدموا كل من يريد نقاش المعتقد الأضعف الذي لا يقوى على الصمود أمام أصغر منتقد ولا يستمر إلا بالتكاثر والقمع وقتل المرتد وإغلاق الأحاديث ومنع طباعة الكتب التي ضد الإسلام وتسهيل طباعة كتب التدليس التي تهاجم المعتقدات الأخرى إلخ إلخ*

*ورغم ذلك سيبقى هذا الفكر وكل فكر ضعيف أمام فكر مسيحنا الحي .*
*لك كل محبتي وصلاتي .*


----------



## The Antiochian (4 مايو 2012)

*أرجو ألا ترى بأني أريد أن أستفزك ، ولكن اكتب في غوغل : يسوع*
*وبعده أي صفة غاية في السوء مثل حرامي - شاذ - إلخ *
*وستجد أخوتك في منتدياتهم فعلوا ذلك .*
*ولا مانع لدي من أن نناقش اتهاماتهم ، ولكن هل من المعقول أن يعدموا جميعاً بالمئات لأجل ذلك !!!!!!!!! قسماً لا أرضى حتى بأن يسجنوا أو يتعرضوا لأي مسؤولية ، الفكر والشتم يقابل بفكر يرد عليه ويصغره ، والحكم للقراء .*

*أما السجن والقتل فهذا خارج ميدان الفكر .*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (4 مايو 2012)

مسلم مهذب2 قال:


> اسلاميا يا عزيزى كل تلك الجرائم منصوص على عقوبتها فى اية الحرابه
> 
> اما بعيدا عن الاسلام انا لا افهم ما هذا المنطق المقلوب الذى ابتلينا به من الغرب البارد ... يربط الكثيرين من انصار منطقك بين تقدم الغرب علميا و تشريعيا .. هل اذا سبك انت شخصيا انسان الا يعطيك القانون حق مقاضاته بقضية سب وقذف .. اذا لماذا انتصرنا لحق الانسان وتركنا حق الله اذا تعدى عليه شخص
> 
> متى كانت الحريه هى السب .. شىء عجيب من يتبنى ها المنطق .. ولو ان شخصا سب المسيح فى دولنا العربيه لطالبتم بسن قوانين اما اذا كان من يطالب بالقانون مسلم فتعتبر هذا شىء غريب


 

المشكلة ليست في أية منصوص عليها...المشكلة في فكر! الغرب لا علاقة لنا به - نحن مشكلتنا في سهولة سلب الارواح من قبل البشر ...أية الحرابة هي اساس المشكلة - المسلم وغير المسلم - سيتم معاقبتهم بسلب أرواحهم من قبل بشر أرضاءً للالهة! وهذا ما كان يحدث في العالم القديم - العالم الوثني القديم! اقرأ في بلاد وادي الرافدين وأقرأ في الحضارات الاخرى كيف يقتل البشر أرضاءً للالهة....المشكلة بين الشرق والغرب هي: ان كرامة الانسان محفوظة هنا وكرامته مسلوبة هناك ......تتعاملون مع جميع البشر وكأنهم مسلمين - اعتبر اي انسان غير مؤمن بالله وهو ملحد او اي شيء - وصلاته هي "سب الذات الإلهية" التي لا يؤمن هو بها - هل ستقتله لانه سلب منك كرامة إلهك - فها أنت قد سلبته فكره ومعتقده - أن كانت لك الحجة فأقمها وأجعله مؤمناً - والا فأتركوا الشعوب تحيا كما يحلو لها! 

تحياتي


----------



## ياسر رشدى (4 مايو 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> المشكلة ليست في أية منصوص عليها...المشكلة في فكر! الغرب لا علاقة لنا به - نحن مشكلتنا في سهولة سلب الارواح من قبل البشر ...أية الحرابة هي اساس المشكلة - المسلم وغير المسلم - سيتم معاقبتهم بسلب أرواحهم من قبل بشر أرضاءً للالهة! وهذا ما كان يحدث في العالم القديم - العالم الوثني القديم! اقرأ في بلاد وادي الرافدين وأقرأ في الحضارات الاخرى كيف يقتل البشر أرضاءً للالهة....المشكلة بين الشرق والغرب هي: ان كرامة الانسان محفوظة هنا وكرامته مسلوبة هناك ......تتعاملون مع جميع البشر وكأنهم مسلمين - اعتبر اي انسان غير مؤمن بالله وهو ملحد او اي شيء - وصلاته هي "سب الذات الإلهية" التي لا يؤمن هو بها - هل ستقتله لانه سلب منك كرامة إلهك - فها أنت قد سلبته فكره ومعتقده - أن كانت لك الحجة فأقمها وأجعله مؤمناً - والا فأتركوا الشعوب تحيا كما يحلو لها!
> 
> تحياتي


*انا ضد الاعدام .. فهذا يفتح بابا اسود لاصحاب العقول المريضة من مدعى العلم المسلمين*
*فمن انتقد حديثا يقال هذا سب ومن اضاف *
*فكرا يقولوا هذا حرف .. ولكن مع معاملة من يفعل هذا كاى قانون مدنى .. مع اعتبار الله سبحانه تعالى شخصية اعتبارية يخضع من يسبها لذات العقوبة التى تسرى على الافراد !*
*والعقوبة الاكبر فى يوم الحساب *​


----------



## چاكس (4 مايو 2012)

كويس انى سمعت الخبر ده دلوقتى ، اصل انا كنت هخلص السنة دى و اسافر عند قرايبى اشتغل فى  الكويت و عمال اشاور العيلة اروح ولا لا ، بس طبعا بعد الخبر ده الواحد يتأكد انها بلد (سورى يعنى)  متخلفة .


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (4 مايو 2012)

*



			كويس انى سمعت الخبر ده دلوقتى ، اصل انا كنت هخلص السنة دى و اسافر عند قرايبى اشتغل فى الكويت و عمال اشاور العيلة اروح ولا لا ، بس طبعا بعد الخبر ده الواحد يتأكد انها بلد (سورى يعنى) متخلف
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الكويتين محترمين ومتطورين جدا ما هم بمتخلفين كويت هي من اكثر دول خليج تحرر فكري وثقافي روح يا ليبرالي لاتضيع عليك فرصة عمل لمجرد انك قرات ذا الخبر وانت اشعليك هو انت حتسب يعني؟ اذا اقباط يشتغلون في السعوديه تمتنع انت عن روحة كويت بصراحه انت الخسران انا اماراتيه وادرس في بريطانيا ماقلت متخلفين دينيا ويسبون آلهم  المسيح عليه السلام في قنواتهم ايش علي منهم اخذ شهادتي واخليهم وانت اعمل زيي خذ قريشاتك وارجع لمصر *


----------



## aymonded (4 مايو 2012)

أعتقد - حسب رأيي الشخصي والإنساني - أن لكل شخص فكره وعبادته الخاصة، ولا يصح أن يسب أحد دين الآخر أو معتقده بأي شكل أو صوره ومهما ما كانت الحجة والبرهان وحتى لو كان ملحداً أو ضد الدين عموماً، لأن هذا إنسانياً لا يُقبل، لأن لكل واحد حريته أن يعبد ما يشاء وقت ما شاء، لأننا كلنا نؤمن بأن الله أعطى الحرية للإنسان أن يعبده او يرفضه وهو وحده الذي يعرف أمانة القلوب ومن الذي يعرفه بالصدق والحق ومن لا يعرفه، والإنسان لا يستطيع مهما ما بلغ من مقدرة أو معرفة أن يفحص القلوب ويوزنها ليعرف ما فيها، لأنه دائماً يحكم حسب الشكل والصورة فقط وبحسب كلام الناس، وهذا يوضح أننا نؤمن بالكلام والفكر أن اله أعطى الحرية ونادى للكل أن يؤمن او لا يؤمن ونعود بالفعل نرفض هذه الحرية ونقول أن من يسب الدين أو يقرب من الذات الإلهيه يُقتل وهذا ما قاله الدين والشرع ....

والمفروض عن توقيع قانون في دولة ما، هو أن يسود على الجميع بلا استثناء، فكما يريدون قانون بهذا الشكل فليضعوا قانون مماثل لأي دين آخر موجود في المجتمع لحفظ جميع الحقوق للكل بلا تمييز، حتى لو كان الشخص ملحد أو لا يؤمن بأي دين ما، هذا هو العدل والإنصاف في المجتمع ككل، مع أن واضعو القانون لا يهمهم سوى الانحياز الديني والفكري لما يميلون إليه لأنهم في الواقع العملي يحتقرون الآخرين وليس لهم اي اعتبار عندهم لأنهم يعتبرونهم مجدفين كفرة لا يستحقوا الحياة ولا أن يُعطى لهم قانون يحفظ حريتهم ولا حتى كرامتهم، لأن هذا ربما يكون ناتج عن مفهومهم الخاطئ للدين وباسمه يعتبرون أن كل من لا يتفق معهم في الإيمان الواحد والمعتقد هم كفرة لا يستحقون الحياة في المجتمع، بل لهم الموت فقط وهو الذي يستحقونه، في حين أنهم لا يستطيعوا أن يضعوا هذا القانون ضد شخص أجنبي من أوربا ولا أمريكا لأنهم أضعف من ان يواجهونها، لأنهم سيقعون تحت طائل الأمم المتحدة ومشاكل دبلوماسية لذلك يتوجهون بالقانون للعرب فقط !!!

وبالنسبة لهذه العقوبة أولاً هي تُخيف الناس شكلاً وتجعلهم من المرائين والمزورين للحق، ولهم إيمان شكلي ويسبونه في قلوبهم ويلعنوا اليوم الذي ولدوا فيه في بلد عربي، لأنهم سيتخذوا - في النهاية - صورة وشكل المتدينين ولكن في أعماقهم لا يؤمنون لأنهم في الواقع يخافون الموت، وبذلك يُصبح العالم العربي أو أياً من يقر هذا القانون في أي دوله، يجعل من فيه من المرائين الذين لهم شكل الدين ولكنهم بالجوهر يحتقرون ويحنقون على هذا الدين وكل من فيه، لأن الكل وضع نفسه محل الله يحكم باسمه ويدافع عنه !!!

دعوني أتسائل كما يتسائل الكثيرين: أيس الله شخص حي يستطيع أن يُدافع عن نفسه، أم ينتظر واحد يعاقب الناس عوضاً عنه لأنه أعطاه الوكاله، ثم من هو الذي سيحدد هذا سب أم هو خلط في المفاهيم يحتاج لتصحيح تعليمي يُشرح، أم يقصد أو لا يقصد أن يسب، وما هو السب المقصود بالتحديد وما هو نوعه ... الخ الخ...
ويا ترى من هو الوكيل الأمين الفاهم والواعي ليُدافع عن الذات الإلهية بحكم إلهي صحيح وسليم حسب النية في القلب والضمير !!! 

فأن كان الله يُشرق شمسه على الأشرار والأبرار والكفرة والملحدين، بل والبلاد الملحدة نفسها في تقدم علمي دائم ومزهل ولم يأذيهم الله ولم يبيد هذه الدول ولا أزال عقل أحد فيهم ولا انتقص من قدراتهم !!! فهل نحن قوامين على الله الحي ونرى أنه أضعف من ان يُدافع عن نفسه لندافع نحن عنه ونجيب له حقه !!! هل هذا هو إيمان حي بالله الحي !!! وعجبي
​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (4 مايو 2012)

*
 هم يسبون نحن شو ذنبنا تتأذى عيونا واذونا بسب الله  ورسوله ليه هو التويتر والفبس بوك ماينفعون الا اذا سبو؟ لا حبيايبي ينعدمون ويندفون بعد مالنا دخل بعقابهم في الاخره بينهم وبين الله وين حقنا نحن ليش مايراعون مشاعرنا وهم يسبون الله عزوجل؟
 نص العقوبه يقول انه لن تطبق عقوبة الاعدام الا بعد الاستتابه والنصح يعني يعطونه فرصه مو يعدمونه على طول والقانون على كل مسلم يستخف دمه مو على الغير, وايش الحريه؟ ان الناس تزعل من بعض اذا شتمو بلدان بعض؟ ان يزعلون اذا انشتمو حكامهم ؟ لكن اذا اساء احدهم لذات الالهيه عادي ما نزعل وايش فيها مافي شئ يستدعي الزعل هي ذي الحريه؟ ولا الحريه ان يجيك مذيع سخيف يستخف بدمه ويجمع له جمهور في الاستديو ويقعد يستهزئ بربه ويضحكهم عليه وهم يضحكون ولا كأنه ربهم الحريه دي انا شايفتها في برامج كومديه غربيه ومش عاوزينها لو هيي دي الحريه الحريه كلمه كبيره واكبر من قذارات اللي يمارسها البعض باسمها
عالم تستاهل الذبح 
*


----------



## The Antiochian (4 مايو 2012)

*راجعي مشاركاتي أيتها الإرهابية .*


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (4 مايو 2012)

استاذ انطاكى انا اكبر واهدى من ان يستفزنى احد وهذا من فضل الله 
انا اعلم ان هناك من يسب يسوع وهذا خطأ فادح بالقطع لأن من اصطلح عليه انه يسوع هو نفسه المسيح عيسى فى الاسلام وصدرت فتاوى كثيره من كبار مشايخ المسلمين تحرم سب يسوع حتى بأسمه يسوع او ان يأتى شخص ويقول انا لا اسب المسيح ولكنى اسب اله النصارى فهى ليست حجه لأنه هو نفس الشخص فلا يعنى ان المسيحيين اذا غلوا فى شخص المسيح لدرجه التأليه انى اسبه .. هذه نقطه منتهيه اسلاميا 

ومن يرتكبون هذه الجريمه فى سب يسوع من جهلة المسلمين لديهم نفس منطقكم العقيم .. ان يكون الشخص عنده كمية جهل وعدم استيعاب لامور كثيره ثم ياتى ليستنتج و بناء عليه يسب 

وفى النهايه لا يمكن ان يكون القانون مستوحى من افكار الجهله .. وكانى بقول للحرامى تعالى ضع لنا قانون يجرم السرقه ... فهؤلاء الجهلاء الشتامين سواء كانوا مسلمين او مسيحيين ليس لهم رأى لأنهم فى النهايه مذنبوب فك ما لهم عند المجتمع ردعهم ... لا اخذ رأيهم


----------



## فادي الكلداني (4 مايو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *الكويتين محترمين ومتطورين جدا ما هم بمتخلفين كويت هي من اكثر دول خليج تحرر فكري وثقافي روح يا ليبرالي لاتضيع عليك فرصة عمل لمجرد انك قرات ذا الخبر وانت اشعليك هو انت حتسب يعني؟ اذا اقباط يشتغلون في السعوديه تمتنع انت عن روحة كويت بصراحه انت الخسران انا اماراتيه وادرس في بريطانيا ماقلت متخلفين دينيا ويسبون آلهم  المسيح عليه السلام في قنواتهم ايش علي منهم اخذ شهادتي واخليهم وانت اعمل زيي خذ قريشاتك وارجع لمصر *


 

عزيزتنا ...دعينا من مواضيع "أهل الخليج" ...انت مرة وي اهل قطر والناس في سوريا تنذبح من ورا اهل قطر (مع احترامي) - وناس في الكويت أحسن ناس ونحن بالعراق لحد الان سبب دمارنا هو الكويت ودخول الكويت - طلب شخصي يعني ...نحن هنا في نقاش فكري اساسه اعدام الاشخاص لسبب سب الذات الإلهية او الرسول! ....الموقف والقرار ضعيف - برأيي - والسبب هو ان الانسان يدافع عن الله! وهذا غير مقبول - انت تقولين عن سب المسيح على التلفاز وفي كل مكان - وهذا نراه ونشاهده كل يوم - لكن لنا ثقة كمسيحيين بأننا لن نلعب دور المدافعين عن الله لانه اعلم وأكثر حكمة من طرقنا ومسالكنا...هذا هو الموضوع الاساسي فلنلتزم به..


----------



## فادي الكلداني (4 مايو 2012)

مسلم مهذب2 قال:


> استاذ انطاكى انا اكبر واهدى من ان يستفزنى احد وهذا من فضل الله
> انا اعلم ان هناك من يسب يسوع وهذا خطأ فادح بالقطع لأن من اصطلح عليه انه يسوع هو نفسه المسيح عيسى فى الاسلام وصدرت فتاوى كثيره من كبار مشايخ المسلمين تحرم سب يسوع حتى بأسمه يسوع او ان يأتى شخص ويقول انا لا اسب المسيح ولكنى اسب اله النصارى فهى ليست حجه لأنه هو نفس الشخص فلا يعنى ان المسيحيين اذا غلوا فى شخص المسيح لدرجه التأليه انى اسبه .. هذه نقطه منتهيه اسلاميا
> 
> ومن يرتكبون هذه الجريمه فى سب يسوع من جهلة المسلمين لديهم نفس منطقكم العقيم .. ان يكون الشخص عنده كمية جهل وعدم استيعاب لامور كثيره ثم ياتى ليستنتج و بناء عليه يسب
> ...


 

لازلت ترى الامور من منطق أسلامي - اذا نحن كمسيحيين ويسوع المسيح يعني لنا الكثير لن نذنب من يسبه ومن يتكلم عنه - فكيف تلزمنا بأن نفعل ما تريد! اترى المنطق...

اذا كان المجتمع مليء بالمسيئين والشتامين فتضن أن انهاء حياتهم هو الحل؟! او حتى جلدهم؟ او حتى ضربهم؟ هل الدين بهذا الضعف كي تلتزم بالعنف أرضاءً لما لك من غيرة تجاه الله؟


----------



## فادي الكلداني (4 مايو 2012)

*



عالم تستاهل الذبح 


أنقر للتوسيع...

 
سامحك الله - لقد تشبعت من هذه الكلمة وانا في العراق! وحتى وانا خارجه لا اسمع الا سواها - اي ثقافة هذه؟!*


----------



## The Antiochian (4 مايو 2012)

مسلم مهذب2 قال:


> استاذ انطاكى انا اكبر واهدى من ان يستفزنى احد وهذا من فضل الله
> انا اعلم ان هناك من يسب يسوع وهذا خطأ فادح بالقطع لأن من اصطلح عليه انه يسوع هو نفسه المسيح عيسى فى الاسلام وصدرت فتاوى كثيره من كبار مشايخ المسلمين تحرم سب يسوع حتى بأسمه يسوع او ان يأتى شخص ويقول انا لا اسب المسيح ولكنى اسب اله النصارى فهى ليست حجه لأنه هو نفس الشخص فلا يعنى ان المسيحيين اذا غلوا فى شخص المسيح لدرجه التأليه انى اسبه .. هذه نقطه منتهيه اسلاميا
> 
> ومن يرتكبون هذه الجريمه فى سب يسوع من جهلة المسلمين لديهم نفس منطقكم العقيم .. ان يكون الشخص عنده كمية جهل وعدم استيعاب لامور كثيره ثم ياتى ليستنتج و بناء عليه يسب
> ...


 *وهل ترضى أن يعدموا ؟؟*
*كلمني بأمانة ضمير ، إذا أعدم إنسان لأنه سخر من نبية في العهد القديم أو لأنه سخر من بولس الرسول ، فماذا ستشعر ؟؟ وماذا تتوقع أن يحدث ؟؟*


----------



## aymonded (4 مايو 2012)

[ عالم تستاهل الذبح ] ربما تعبير مجازي عن الأوضاع الذي نراها مترديه ولا تتفق معنا لأنها تجرحنا شخصياً، لأني لا أتصور أنه يوجد أحد يُدافع عن الذات الإلهية لأن الذات الإلهيه لا يُدافع عنها بشر مهما من كانوا !!!
 بل هو يدافع عن ذاته ويريد أن تُحفظ كرامته في اختياره من جهة الدين، لأن أحياناً يكون الدين زريعة للحفاظ على الذات والكرامة الشخصية، لأن النزعة الدينية التي تدافع عن نفسها وتُريد الانتقام من يتعدى عليها هو نزعة كبرياء قلب يُريد ان يتشفى بكل من هو ضده، مع أنه لن يُحرك ساكناً أمام من يشتم أو يسب دين الآخر، ربما ينكر ويتملص من المسئولية أو ربما يرفض لأنه فعلاً يرفض، ولكنه مستحيل أن يحولها لقانون لأنه يرى الآخر تافه وفكره سطحي وكافر لا يؤمن بإله حقيقي، بل ولن يتزرع - إذا أتته الفرصة - في شتم الآخر وإهانته، لأن الآخر رخيص عنده بل ما يهمه هو ذاته، والدليل أنه لو أتى آخر من نفس ذات الدين الواحد واختلف في الفكر والفقه ... الخ، ممكن أن يعادي بعضهم البعض، وبشدة، ويظل كل واحد ضد الآخر يُريد أن يتخلص منه لأنه اعتدى على مقدساته التي تمس كبرياء قلبه، وهذا بالطبع يوجد في كل دين، لأن الأشخاص هما الذين يتحركون بالنزعة الدينية بدون خبرة حقيقية لما يتكلمون به، لأنهم يعدون الناس بالحرية في الدين وسماحته، وهم يسلكون عكس ذلك على خط مستقيم مُثبتين أن فكرهم ونزعتهم هي التي تُحركهم، فينتفي وعد الحرية ويُشهر السيف والإعدام وتنكيل بالآخر بكل الطرق تحت حجج مختلفة كثيرة...

ولو على الناس التي تستحق الذبح والعقوبة، فأن لو كل واحد نظر لنفسه وإلى القبائح المستترة فيه ورغباته وشهواته الجامحة وجميع أخطاءه، فسيجد نفسه من ضمن هؤلاء الذين يستحقون الذبح، لأنه أين الإنسان الذي لم ولن يُخطأ قط !!! ولو حتى في الذات الإلهية عن قصد أو بدون قصد، مع أن الله في النهاية هو من يصفح ويغفر أن تاب الإنسان وعاد إليه، فهو يترك فرصة للأشرار والجامحين ليتوبوا، ولكن الإنسان لا يريد فرصة لأحد لا لأنه يعتدي على الذات الإلهية كما يُقال بل لأنه يتعدى على كبرياءه ونزعته هو وليس الله كما يدَّعي ....

وعموماً من يتعدى على الآخر وسيب دينه او يشتمه فهو غلى الآن في الظلمة والظلمة قد أعمت عينيه حتى لو كان مسيحي، لأن أول مبدأ من مبادئ المحبة هي احترام الآخر وتقديره مهما ما كان في نظرنا مهرطق والا حتى ضد الله أو فكره ضعيف أو دينه طالح أو صالح ... الخ... كونوا مُعافين
​


----------



## grges monir (4 مايو 2012)

مرضى نفسيين وعقلين ايضا
اللة محتاج لهم لكى ياخذ حقة من الذى سبة وشتمة
يريد قانون عقابى لمن يتطاول !!!!!!!!!


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (4 مايو 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> لازلت ترى الامور من منطق أسلامي - اذا نحن كمسيحيين ويسوع المسيح يعني لنا الكثير لن نذنب من يسبه ومن يتكلم عنه - فكيف تلزمنا بأن نفعل ما تريد! اترى المنطق...
> 
> اذا كان المجتمع مليء بالمسيئين والشتامين فتضن أن انهاء حياتهم هو الحل؟! او حتى جلدهم؟ او حتى ضربهم؟ هل الدين بهذا الضعف كي تلتزم بالعنف أرضاءً لما لك من غيرة تجاه الله؟



حبيبى انت ان لم تذنب من يسب المسيح فأنا اذنبه اذا كنت انت مفرط فى دينك لن يعنى هذا ان افرط انا فى حق وسلامة المجتمع 

هذا المنطق وانا لا اريد ان اصفه لأنى لو وصفته سيكون الوصف اقوى مما تتخيل .. بل يكفى ان اقول ان الحيوان يغار على كل ما له فكيف بالانسان لا يغار على دينه 

القضيه ليست ضعف الدين هذا منطق طفولى .. لكن اذا كان هذا من الممكن ان ينعكس على المجتمع فعقوبة شخص افضل من ان يقتل الناس بعضهم بعضا .. وكل ما تقوله انت الواقع يكذبه اصلا اذا كان المسيحى بيطلع شايل الصليب ويصرخ و يشتنج بسبب بناء كنيسه فهل سيصمت عندما يسب الهه ... فالعقوبات رادعه ليست انتصار لدين او لأله انما هى لتحقيق مصالح الناس ... وهذا ما يتفق عليه اهل العلم ( اينما تكون المصلحه فثم شرع الله ) 

هذه هى الحكمه حفظ حياة المجموع .




The Antiochian قال:


> *وهل ترضى أن يعدموا ؟؟*
> *كلمني بأمانة ضمير ، إذا أعدم إنسان لأنه سخر من نبية في العهد القديم أو لأنه سخر من بولس الرسول ، فماذا ستشعر ؟؟ وماذا تتوقع أن يحدث ؟؟*



اى سخريه من اى نبى او سب هى اسلاميا كفر لأن الايمان بالرسل جميعا هو ركن من اركان الايمان 

اما اذا تم عقاب شخص لأنه سب بولس فلن اعترض ابدا بل هذا هو عين العقل لأن بولس وان كان فى نظرنا هو من حرف الاعتقاد المسيحى او هو مخترع الايمان المسيحى بالشكل الذى هو عليه اليوم ولكن سبه سيتسبب فى ان يقتل الناس بعضهم بعضا ... فكونى اعاقب من يسب بولس فأنا احمى المجتمع من مفسده اكبر 

لكن ليس معنى هذا انى انظر له انه شخص مقدس 

يمكن بالقطع مناقشة الاديان وتوجيه النقد اليها بدون استخدام عبارات مسيئه وانا حدثتك بكل امانه عن عقاب المسلم الذى يفعل ذلك 

لكن دعنى احدثك بكل امانه ايضا كما طلبت عن مسألة السب .. وهى ان المسيحيين هم اول من بدأوا بهذه الاساليب لانى بحثت قديما فى كل منتديات حوار الاديان اسلاميه ومسيحيه وجدت ان اقدم المنتديات على الانترنت هى مسيحيه وتحتوى على هذه النوعيه من لغة المخاطبه ... ولهذا فانا متأكد انكم انتم من اخرجتم بعض المسلمين عن شعورهم لأنكم البادئيين 

تقبل هذا او ترفضه انت وشأنك لكن كل من سيبحث عن اقدم منتديات الحوار سيجدها مسيحيه وبها سب وقذف للنبى وللمقدسات ... وهذا بالقطع لا يبرىء ردة فعل المسلم الذى يرد بالسب


----------



## The Antiochian (5 مايو 2012)

*يا حبيبي إذا كنا قد بدأنا في الشتم على النت فمحمد أول من شتمنا ، وأعدم شاتميه .*
*وقد ورثتم إعدام المهاجمين فكرياً ، والمرتدين عنه .*
*وعلى مدى الـ 1400 عام كان القتل والإرهاب لغة سائدة في معظم الأوقات ، وحتى اليوم يدعو مفتي السعودية مثلاً لهدم كل كنائس الخليج !!*


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (5 مايو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *يا حبيبي إذا كنا قد بدأنا في الشتم على النت فمحمد أول من شتمنا ، وأعدم شاتميه .*
> *وقد ورثتم إعدام المهاجمين فكرياً ، والمرتدين عنه .*
> *وعلى مدى الـ 1400 عام كان القتل والإرهاب لغة سائدة في معظم الأوقات ، وحتى اليوم يدعو مفتي السعودية مثلاً لهدم كل كنائس الخليج !!*



 
اسمع يا عزيزى هذه اوهامكم انتم التى زرعها المثبتون للعقائد .. النبى لم يشتمكم هل حين يقول انكم على عقيده باطله فهكذا شتمكم !!! ... فهل عندما واجه المسيح رؤساء اليهود بأن ايمانهم باطل (بغض النظر عن اعتقادكم فى المسيح واعتقادنا ) هل بهذا هو شتمهم .

ثانيا النبى لم يأمر بقتل شخص الا اذا بدأ هذا الشخص فى محاربة الاسلام بالسيف فمن حق كل انسان ان يرد عن نفسه ... وانا اتحدى ان استطعت ان تأتى لى بمعركه خاضها المسلمون عدوان وليست فى اطار الدفاع الشرعى عن النفس .. حتى الفتوحات كانت دفاع عن النفس تخيل الى اى درجه انتم مغيبون !! 

اما المسيحيه فقد قطعت الناس اربا اربا و مزقت اجسادهم على المقاصل فى اوروبا فى محاكم التفتيش قتلتهم على الهويه الدينيه و الهويه الابداعيه .. 

فالفيلسوف مهرطق ويجب ان يحرق حى او يقطع جسده الى قطع .. وكذلك المخالف فى المذهب او الدين وكله تحت رعاية وبركات رجال الدين .. يا عزيزى ان التاريخ المسيحى يندى له تاريخ البشريه ... اما التاريخ الاسلامى فالحروب التى وقعت فيه كانت حروب دفاعيه بحته من اول الحروب مع قريش مرورا بالرومان و الفرس 

اما قضية كنائس الخليج فلا اعلم كم مره سنقولها لكم لكى تفهموا الجزيره العربيه ارض اسلام ارض اسلام .. الجزيره العربيه اسلمت كلها عن بكرة ابيها .. فهل انا مطالب بعد هذا انه اذا توطن فيها مسيحى او يهودى للعمل او لغير العمل ان ابنى له كنيسه او معبد .

ده اوروبا حتى خارج الفاتيكان تمنع المأذن وتمنع النقاب وتمنع اى مظهر يمت للاسلام بصله .. ومع ذلك انتم اول من يقول هذه قوانينهم وعليكم ان تحترموها فليحترم الجميع قوانينا نحن ايضا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 مايو 2012)

مسلم مهذب2 قال:


> وانا اتحدى ان استطعت ان تأتى لى بمعركه خاضها المسلمون عدوان وليست فى اطار الدفاع الشرعى عن النفس .. حتى الفتوحات كانت دفاع عن النفس تخيل الى اى درجه انتم مغيبون !!


*لالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
*معلش ....تفضل حضرتك ع الاسلامى وانا قبلت التحدي*
*لو وافقت صباح الغد هفتح لك موضوع هناك*


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (5 مايو 2012)

طبعا موافق ... افتح الموضوع يا عزيزى وضع ادلتك وانا بدخل بليل بعد ان انتهى من عملى سأتفاعل معك بالادله 

ولكن ضع ادلتك ان هذه الحرب الفلانيه كانت عدوان بلا سبب .. وبعدها انتظرنى 

تحياتى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 مايو 2012)

مسلم مهذب2 قال:


> طبعا موافق ... افتح الموضوع يا عزيزى وضع ادلتك وانا بدخل بليل بعد ان انتهى من عملى سأتفاعل معك بالادله
> 
> ولكن ضع ادلتك ان هذه الحرب الفلانيه كانت عدوان بلا سبب .. وبعدها انتظرنى
> 
> تحياتى


* بس كدة ؟؟؟*
*تحت امرك ...مواعيدك بتبقى شكلها اية ؟*
*والا انت رديت على حد تانى غيرى ؟؟؟*


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (5 مايو 2012)

هو فى حد غيرك رد بعدى عشان تحتمل ان كلامى لغيرك ؟ 

مواعيدى بليل فقط ممكن من 10 مساء او 10.30 بتوقيت مصر 

ظبط نفسك واى حاجه سيبهالى فى رساله


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 مايو 2012)

مسلم مهذب2 قال:


> ظبط نفسك واى حاجه سيبهالى فى رساله


 اى مراجع محددة تحب تستند اليها ؟؟
عشان مانجيبش شوية م الشرق على شوية من الغرب ؟
اية رأيك ؟


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (5 مايو 2012)

ما صح من المنقول لا ما تستحسنه العقول


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 مايو 2012)

مسلم مهذب2 قال:


> ما صح من المنقول لا ما تستحسنه العقول


 ولا حاجة منها تستحسنها العقول عشان يصح المنقول من اصله
ساضع المرجع انا طالما انك لم تأتنى بجواب


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (5 مايو 2012)

ضع ما يحلو لك فى النهايه انت تعلم القواعد الاسلاميه فى الحوار ... وما سيخرج عنها فهو مردود عليك 

سلام


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (5 مايو 2012)

انا اقدم اليك اقتراح .. ما رأيك بعد ان نفرغ من مناقشة الحقائق والظروف التاريخيه للغزوات و الفتوحات الاسلاميه نفتح موضوع اخر فى قسم اخر لمناقشة الحقائق والظروف التاريخيه للحروب المسيحيه 

ليس هذا مقابل هذا فأنا موافق على ما اتفقنا عليه ولكن جائتنى هذه الفكره الان وان رفضتها فأنا على اتفاقى معك اما ان قبلتها فسنبدأ فيها بعد انتهاء الموضوع الاسلامى لان بالطبع كما ترى ليس عندى وقت لمناقشة الموضوعين فى وقت واحد هذا غير ان عندى موضوع فى الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحيه اناقش فيه حتى متأخر زمان الاخ فكرنى هربت لكن الوقت ضيق جدا 

فما رأيك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 مايو 2012)

مسلم مهذب2 قال:


> انا اقدم اليك اقتراح .. ما رأيك بعد ان نفرغ من مناقشة الحقائق والظروف التاريخيه للغزوات و الفتوحات الاسلاميه نفتح موضوع اخر فى قسم اخر لمناقشة الحقائق والظروف التاريخيه للحروب المسيحيه
> فما رأيك


 بالنسبة للقسم المسيحى هناك من يعرف اكثر منى فيها ...يمكنك بعد ان ننتهى فى الاسلامى افتح هناك
لكن زى ما انت قلت ( حروب ) مسيحية 
وانتم مصرين على مسمى ( فتوحات ) اسلامية 
الفارق رهيب فى المعنى والاداء والعقيدة


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (5 مايو 2012)

نحن لا ننتقى المسميات على هوانا لكن من واقع معرفتنا بالحقائق التاريخيه التى هى غائبه عن بعضكم و مغيبه عنوه من البعض الاخر نسمى هذه حروب وهذه فتوحات 

لكنها ليست القضيه ... ما يهم هو انك ترفض 

اوك سلامى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 مايو 2012)

ارجو ان تعد قراءة مشاركتى بتأنى أكثر
عموما ارسلت لحضرتك على البروفايل راجعه فضلاً


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (5 مايو 2012)

*هذا نص القانون



			وتنص المادة الأولى من القانون على أنه يعاقب بالإعدام كل مسلم طعن علنا أو فى مكان عام أو فى مكان يستطيع فيه سماعه أو رؤيته عن طريق الاستهزاء أو السخرية أو التجريح بالقول أو الصياح أو الكتابة أو الرسم أو الصور أو أى وسيلة أخرى من وسائل التعبير عن الفكر بالذات الإلهية أو القرآن الكريم أو الأنبياء والرسل أو طعن فى عرض الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم أو فى عرض أزواجه، وإذا رفض التوبة وأصر على فعله بعد استتابة القاضى له وجوبا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يعني مش بس ذات الله والرسول عليه السلام العقوبه شامله لكل من يشتم جميع الرسل بما فيهم المسيح عليه السلام والمواقع مليانه بالفتاوي اللي تحرم شتم المسيح من قبل بعض الناس اللي تجاري الاخرين مجرد ما يشوفونهم يشتمون النبي يبادلونهم بالاساءه للمسيح هولاءالمتخلفين يستحقون الاعدام ايضا على حسب القانون , ياحبي لكويت وشعبها خل ينظفون العاهات من البلاد الواحد منهم يرفض امه وابوه ينشتمون كل يوم على تويتر والفيس بوك لكن الله ورسله عادي منطق غريب اللي مايرضى على نفسه شئ لايرضاه بحق خالقه هي مش قضية اذا الله قادر يدافع عن حقه ام هذا شئ مفروغ منه لكن هذا حقنا نحن 

على فكره  قول اللي تبغي تقوله ارهابيه شبيحيه متخلفه مجنونه مافي شئ يستفزني خلاص تعودت على ذي الا ستفزازت منك*


----------



## Samir poet (5 مايو 2012)

*اختى الحبيبة هقلك شى بيسط جداااا
جداااااااااااااا
المسيح بيقول لا شتمون يدخلون ملكوت السموات مجرد شتيمة واحدة فقط تخلق باب الملكوت امامك
هقلك شى تانى وتقبلى تحياتى ليكى
المسيح بنفسو يقول ان لم تتؤب فجميعكم هكذا تهلكون
اللى بمشى فى طريق ربنااا
قلبو نقى ومليان محبة وسلام
عمرة ما بيزعل اى حد طوال ما هو ماشى فى سكة ربنا وتحياتى ليكى
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (5 مايو 2012)

> اسمع يا عزيزى هذه اوهامكم
> انتم التى زرعها المثبتون للعقائد .. النبى لم يشتمكم هل حين يقول انكم على عقيده
> باطله فهكذا شتمكم !!! ... فهل عندما واجه المسيح رؤساء اليهود بأن ايمانهم باطل
> (بغض النظر عن اعتقادكم فى المسيح واعتقادنا ) هل بهذا هو شتمهم .



*يا حبيبي عندما أكلمك أنا فلا تكذّبني ولا تقل "أوهامك" .*
*1 - هل تعتقد أن قول إنسان الإسلام باطل لن يسبب له الإعدام في ظل هذا القانون ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ (الإسلام باطل = محمد كذاب) .*
*2 - هل تعتقد بأن هذه القوانين ستطبق على المعتقدات بالعدل ؟؟ وحتى الشيعة ؟؟؟*
*3 - هل توقف محمد عند عبارة إيمانكم باطل ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!*
*أليس صحيحاً الحديث القائل : لا تبدأوا اليهود والنصارى بالسلام **وإذا لقيتم أحدهم في الطريق فاضطروهم إلى أضيقه !!*
*أليس على فراش الموت بدأ يوجه اللعنات ؟؟*
*أليس العنصري الذي وعد بطرد المسيحيين واليهود حتى لا يبقى في شبه الجزيرة إلا الإسلام ؟؟*
*فماذا يعني الشتم أمام كل هذا ؟؟؟*


> *
> *
> *ثانيا النبى لم يأمر بقتل
> شخص الا اذا بدأ هذا الشخص فى محاربة الاسلام بالسيف فمن حق كل انسان ان يرد عن
> ...



*عيب حبيبي عيب .*

*لا توجد اليوم دولة إسلامية إلا حيث وصل سيف الفتوحات .*


> *
> *
> 
> *اما المسيحيه فقد قطعت
> ...



*أولاً هذا يخص كنيسة معينة .*
*ثانياً هذه الكنيسة اعتبرت ذلك نقطة سوداء في تاريخها وقدمت اعتذارات .*
*ثالثاً تاريخك أقذر تاريخ في الكون ، أكثر تاريخ إجرامي دموي عاهر طامس للحضارات سفاح مبيد الشعوب ناهب الأقليات .*
*رابعاً من الجيد أنك حرصت على قفاك ولم تذكر الحروب الصليبية .*

*عقيدتك أقذر ما وصل إليه البشر حتى اليوم ، وراجع موضوعي الذي بعنوان الإسلام والإنسانية لتعرف أن الإسلام تشويه الإنسانية ،، حاضر قذر له ماض ٍ أقذر ، وهو ليس إلا نقطة في محيط القذارة ، وأنا على استعداد لإثبات كل حرف تفهوت به .*



> *اما قضية كنائس الخليج فلا
> اعلم كم مره سنقولها لكم لكى تفهموا الجزيره العربيه ارض اسلام ارض اسلام ..
> الجزيره العربيه اسلمت كلها عن بكرة ابيها .. فهل انا مطالب بعد هذا انه اذا توطن
> فيها مسيحى او يهودى للعمل او لغير العمل ان ابنى له كنيسه او معبد
> ...




*ألا لعنة الإله على الحماقة ، فقد أعيت من يداويها .*
*هل توجد دولة في العالم لا تحوي مساجد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*هل تعلم أن رسولك وعد بالتطهير العرقي في جزيرة العرب حتى لا يبقى فيها دينان ؟؟؟ وهو أول مطبق لفكرة محاكم التفتيش بحديثه هذا ؟؟؟*
*ثم من قال لك أن الخليج أسلم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*هناك نسبة مسيحيين في البحرين تصل إلى 2% أو أكثر .*
*هناك ثلاثة عائلات مسيحية كويتية .*
*هناك في اليمن عشرات آلاف اليهود .*
*أنا أعرف عائلة سعودية متنصرة ، وهذه العائلة تعرف وحدها في مدينتها العشرات .*
*ثم ما علاقة هذا بذاك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولنفرض أن الجميع أسلموا ، فهل هذا يعني هدم الكنائس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ما هذا الإجرام بحق الإنسانية ؟؟؟ *
*ما أروع أن أسير في شارع يكون به كنيسة بجوارها جامع بجواره حسينية بجوارها كنيس بجواره معبد بوذي .*
*حتى ولو لم يوجد بوذيون أو يهود لكنه الإثراء الجميل ، بعكس فكر الهدم والدمار الذي وراءه العنصري الأول صاحب وعد التطهير العنصري .*


----------



## Critic (5 مايو 2012)

القانون ده اتعمل علشان الشيعة المسلمين
لأن الشيعة فى الكويت اكثر من السنة وليل نهار يسبوا زوجات محمد


----------



## aymonded (5 مايو 2012)

Critic قال:


> القانون ده اتعمل علشان الشيعة المسلمين
> لأن الشيعة فى الكويت اكثر من السنة وليل نهار يسبوا زوجات محمد



حتى لو اتعمل لأجل الشيعة، إعدام صعب قوي
ممكن غرامة حبس سجن، أي عقوبة قانونية أخرى، بس إعدام !!! ما علينا
​


----------



## Critic (5 مايو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> حتى لو اتعمل لأجل الشيعة، إعدام صعب قوي
> ممكن غرامة حبس سجن، أي عقوبة قانونية أخرى، بس إعدام !!! ما علينا
> ​


بالطبع, ولكن هذا ليس بجديد على العالم الاسلامى, المسلم هو "المتدين" الوحيد الذى يقتل من ينتقد عقيدته او يسئ لها , وان لم يكن بالقانون فبالعرف !


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (5 مايو 2012)

*ربنا نفسه بيسامح الا يغلت فيه دة بيسامح الا بيقتل ويزنى  ويسرق *
*ايش حال بقى البشر  الا بيحللوا لنفسهم يقتلوا فلان وعلان عشان شتم على الذات الالهيه *
*يعنى انا شتمت روك مثلا   يبقى مين الا يعاقبنى روك الزعيم ولا حد من اعضاء المنتدى ؟؟*
*نظريه برضه ..... 

بالنسبه لاخ الحبيب سمير الشاعر  .. 
انت جييت ايه من الانجيل ان ولا حتى الا بيشتموا يدخلون ملكوت السموات لكن ان تاب ؟؟
دة ربنا عطى فرص لناس كانت مفتريه وشرانيه ومعندهومش قلب واتغيروا مليار درجه 
زى الانبا موسى الاسود ومريم المصريه وغيرهم .. 

نو كومنت اكتر من كدة على الحدث دة *​


----------



## The Antiochian (5 مايو 2012)

> لأن الشيعة فى الكويت اكثر من السنة وليل نهار يسبوا زوجات محمد


*لا حبيبي ليسوا أكثر .*
*ولذلك لهم 6 نواب في مجلس الشعب من أصل 50 .*


----------



## Critic (5 مايو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *لا حبيبي ليسوا أكثر .*
> *ولذلك لهم 6 نواب في مجلس الشعب من أصل 50 .*


ده مقياس مش دقيق , لأن المهاجريين للكويت (ليسوا مواطنين) اضعاف اضعاف السكان الاصليين , وبديهى ان النواب من الاصليين السنة , بينما الاغلبية المسلمة النازحة شيعة


----------



## The Antiochian (5 مايو 2012)

*لم أفهم المقصود بالنازحين ، ولكن آخر انتخابات حديث خسر الشيعة فيها 3 مقاعد ولم يبق لهم إلا 6 مقاعد بسبب تزايد المد الإسلامي .*
*مع التنويه إلى أن الانتخابات البرلمانية في الكويت ديموقراطية والحكومة تبذل أموالاً لمحاولة الحصول على مقاعد ولكن هذا لا يجديها كثيراً وصحافتها تعد ثاني أكثر صحافة عربية حرة بعد لبنان .*


----------



## Critic (5 مايو 2012)

> لم أفهم المقصود بالنازحين


تعداد الكوايتة المواطنين 750 الف
تعداد الموجودين فى البلد 6 مليون (عمالة وغيره)
هل فهمت قصدى ؟


----------



## The Antiochian (5 مايو 2012)

*نعم ويقال بأن العدد أقل ، ولكن الشيعة ليسوا أكثرية بل أقلية جداً لأن الكويت لا تحوي عراقيين بحكم العداوة التاريخية ، وتغص بالمصريين حيث عددهم = عدد الكويتيين ، والاردنيين وبقية الدول العربية .*

*ولا مصدر للشيعة إلا بعض اللبنانيين .*
*ولكن يتميز شيعة الكويت بالغنى الشديد كالخرافي مثلاً وهذا ما أعطاهم ثقلاً جعلهم في السابق يسبون عائشة كما يحلو لهم .*


----------



## Samir poet (5 مايو 2012)

G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> *ربنا نفسه بيسامح الا يغلت فيه دة بيسامح الا بيقتل ويزنى  ويسرق *
> *ايش حال بقى البشر  الا بيحللوا لنفسهم يقتلوا فلان وعلان عشان شتم على الذات الالهيه *
> *يعنى انا شتمت روك مثلا   يبقى مين الا يعاقبنى روك الزعيم ولا حد من اعضاء المنتدى ؟؟*
> *نظريه برضه .....
> ...


*عندك حق اختى الحبيبة وهو دا اللى انا اقصدو اوضحو كمان للا اخت هيفاء الشاهمى*​


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (6 مايو 2012)

انطاكى ليس عندى رد على اى مشاركه خارجه عن الادب 

لكن هذا ليس بغريب ما ان تواجه المسيحى بشىء مثل كيفية انتشار المسيحيه الا ويسقط القناع المسالم و يسقط ماسك المحبه ويقولك كويس انك حافظت على قفاك .. يا مسكين انا اكبر من هذا الكلام الطفولى ودينى علمنى مكارم الاخلاق ... فمع مقدرتى ان ارد الصاع الف لن افعل لان هذا هو دينى .

وان كنت زعلان اوى كده وبتقول الحروب الصليبيه و ده كان خاص بكنيسه واحده ... روح يا عزيزى اقرأ تاريخك جيدا واقرأ كيف انتشرت المسيحيه فى روسيا او كيف انتشرت فى مصر اقرأ عن جورجيوس الكبادوكى الذى تمزق لحمه اربا اربا فى شوارع الاسكندريه اقرأ عن ما حدث للنساطره  او اقرأ عن قسطنطين ..

تعلم قبل ان تتكلم فيا عزيزى السب انما هو حيلة العاجز الذى لم يجد وازع دينى او اخلاقى يردعه


----------



## فادي الكلداني (6 مايو 2012)

مسلم مهذب2 قال:


> انطاكى ليس عندى رد على اى مشاركه خارجه عن الادب
> 
> لكن هذا ليس بغريب ما ان تواجه المسيحى بشىء مثل كيفية انتشار المسيحيه الا ويسقط القناع المسالم و يسقط ماسك المحبه ويقولك كويس انك حافظت على قفاك .. يا مسكين انا اكبر من هذا الكلام الطفولى ودينى علمنى مكارم الاخلاق ... فمع مقدرتى ان ارد الصاع الف لن افعل لان هذا هو دينى .
> 
> ...


 
ضيفنا العزيز - لتكن الامور أهدأ من هذا - لسنا في حالة صراع او حرب - الانطاكي مستفز قليلاً من فكرة قتل أنسان وأعدامه على اساس جرم يسمى "مس الذات الالهية"..

الكلام يعجز عن التعبير
لان الحالة لا توصف حقيقة كبشر وكحالة أنسانية
الذات الالهية لا تستوجب منا نحن البشر ان ندافع عنها
أنت لك غيرة على دينك وانا لي غيرة على ديني وهذا جميل
لكن الغيرة هذه لا تدفعني لاقصاء ومحي الاخر من الوجود

تود ان تتكلم عن تأريخ المسيحية - لابد وان تضع النقاط على الحروف- ما من أخطاء تأريخية مسيحية ألا وكانت أخطاء فردية الدين منها براء...وهذه نقطة أساسية...
والا لكان الدين المسيحي الان هو أمتداد لتلك المسيحية التي تراها بمنظار يصعب عليك فهمه...بينما في المقابل ...هل الاسلام أمتداد تأريخي لنفس الاسلام المقام في الجزيرة العربية
وببساطة الاجابة نعم ...والسبب ...أن الاسلام لا يتغير مع تغير الوقت ...والسبب...لان شريعته ملتزمة التزام كبير بالمعاملات المادية ...اي التعاملات الارضية - وقد تناست الروحيات والعمل الروحي! وهذا من ناحية المقارنة الدينية مع المسيحية يعتبر فارقاً كبعد السماء عن الارض ....دعنا من اخوتنا الانسانية - فنحن لا ننكرها ...والصداقة والمودة التي تجمعنا مع اخوتنا المسلمين ..هذا حالنا منذ الاف السنين ولم يتغير...لا المسيحية اندثرت بوجود الدين الاسلامي...ولا الاسلام اندثر بوجود المسيحية...لكن هناك معطيات يتحدث عنها واقعنا الذي نعيش به وأبسط مقارنة تجعلك تشعر بالفرق...

لتكن لنا وقفة تأمل للحظة فيما نريد وما نصبوا اليه!

تحياتي


----------



## The Antiochian (7 مايو 2012)

> الانطاكي مستفز قليلاً من فكرة قتل أنسان وأعدامه على اساس جرم يسمى "مس الذات الالهية"..
> 
> الكلام يعجز عن التعبير


*لا يا أخي بل أنا مستفز من أن يتحدث مسلم عن جرائم أديان أخرى ، فأنا أتحدى أن يكون اليهود عبر التاريخ ارتكبوا 1 بالـ 10000 من جرائم المسلمين أتحدى .*

*وأقول للمهذب أني لم أقل أن الحروب الصليبية خاصة بكنيسة معينة بل قلت من الجيد أنه حرص على قفاه ولم يذكرها ، وتعبير صفع القفا تعبير معنوي لا يعبر عن رغبتي في العنف أو الإيذاء أبداً .*

*وأنا لم أقل بأن ذلك خاص بكنيسة معينة وصمتت ، بل قلت إن هذه الكنيسة قدمت اعتذارات ولم تفتخر بإرهابها مثلما يفعل المسلمون ويعتبرون ذلك بطولات .*

*وأرجو قبل أن تتحدث عن رادع السب أن تشير إلى شتائمي .*
*ولماذا لم تتفضلوا بمعلوماتكم عن انتشار المسيحية في مصر مثلاً في قسم الحوارات المسيحية أو الشبهات على الأقل ؟؟!؟!؟*
*أم هي عناوين فقط ؟؟*


----------



## Critic (7 مايو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *نعم ويقال بأن العدد أقل ، ولكن الشيعة ليسوا أكثرية بل أقلية جداً لأن الكويت لا تحوي عراقيين بحكم العداوة التاريخية ، وتغص بالمصريين حيث عددهم = عدد الكويتيين ، والاردنيين وبقية الدول العربية .*
> 
> *ولا مصدر للشيعة إلا بعض اللبنانيين .*
> *ولكن يتميز شيعة الكويت بالغنى الشديد كالخرافي مثلاً وهذا ما أعطاهم ثقلاً جعلهم في السابق يسبون عائشة كما يحلو لهم .*


ربما كلامك صحيح
عموما الاشعاعات تملأ الارجاء وكالعادة لا توجد احصائيات دقيقة او موثوقة تحسم الامر


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (7 مايو 2012)

*



			ربما كلامك صحيح
عموما الاشعاعات تملأ الارجاء وكالعادة لا توجد احصائيات دقيقة او موثوقة تحسم الامر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

من غير احصائيه يا اخي نحن في الخليج عباره عن قبائل وكل قبيله معروف وايش مذهبها وايش اصلها وفصلها ومعروف اكثرية قبائل الكويت سنه والشيعه اقليه اكثرهم من ايران مش من عراق حتى *


----------



## Critic (7 مايو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *
> من غير احصائيه يا اخي نحن في الخليج عباره عن قبائل وكل قبيله معروف وايش مذهبها وايش اصلها وفصلها ومعروف اكثرية قبائل الكويت سنه والشيعه اقليه اكثرهم من ايران مش من عراق حتى *


سواء هذا او ذاك , ان تسلب انسان حقه فى الحياة لأنه اساء او حتى سب احدهم هو حكم ظالم وقاسى ومبالغ فيه


----------



## يهودى (7 مايو 2012)

لقد ضحكت كثيرا لسماع هذا الخبر الغريب 
لكن اعتقد ان نهاية البلاد الاسلام قد بدأت


----------



## TELLER (7 مايو 2012)

يهودى قال:


> لقد ضحكت كثيرا لسماع هذا الخبر الغريب
> لكن اعتقد ان نهاية البلاد الاسلام قد بدأت


 

*This in your dreams*


----------

